# Archeryshack Strings Looking For Field Staff



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

ttt Jeremy is a great guy to deal with and turn around time is excellent


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## onehandedwonder (Oct 20, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the support! Still looking for 10-15 field staffers...PM me for details!


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## xtraefrt (Mar 9, 2012)

Bump for ya


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

Bump 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dublewyde (Jun 17, 2011)

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)

Bump for ya


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

Morning bump

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Still looking for a few more...pm me for details


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)

I sent you a pm with a string question.


----------



## foothillshunter (Jan 23, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

For some reason the pm didnt come through foothillshunter


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

morning bump


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

bump


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MA Texas (Feb 27, 2008)

Any word on the string color I was looking for?


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

I got a few new colors in...I posted all of them here:http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1995176&page=2&p=1067218845#post1067218845


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

bump


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Field staff positions will be filled by May 31st, after that date I will wait several months until I take on more field staff. Thanks to everyone who joined our field staff! Still a few weeks left if you'd like to join. Thanks again! - jeremy


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

bump


----------



## Blackeagle35 (Jan 10, 2013)

PM sent but no response yet.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Just responded, Thanks to everyone for the support! -jeremy


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ttt


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

bump


----------



## modern_outlaw76 (Jul 26, 2012)

Ttt

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

bump


----------



## oklahoma archer (Nov 23, 2012)

Great guy.


----------



## archeryshack (Jul 17, 2009)

Still accepting field staff PMs until May 31st


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

ttt


----------



## newbie to bow (Sep 17, 2012)

Still accepting field staff PMs until May 31st


----------



## BaconRocks (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you guys do olympic recurve strings or just compound? I was going to send you a pm but I figured I should ask first.


----------



## etskjboggs (Feb 1, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## wvbowhunter77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Pm order sent


----------

